# Acelin GSD



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

has anyone had experience with them? Nice looking dogs IMO.

Acelin German Shepherds - Rainier, Washington


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If you search the forums using the search functions up top, I think they are mentioned here a couple of times.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

I did that prior to starting thread. My search does not yield a result. Perhaps I am not spelling properly.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Hmm, you are right I tried to look up some other breeders too, and I know they have been mentioned and they don't show up either. Maybe because its too old?


----------

